# 2009 IFBB Jacksonville Pro Results



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

2009 IFBB Jacksonville Pro Results Congratulations to Stan McQuay for winning the 2009 IFBB Jacksonville Men???s 202lbs and under, and his first pro contest, coming into the show as an underdog and surprising everyone. Mens Bodybuilding: 1- Stan McQuay 2- Daryl Gee 3- Tricky Jackson 4- Charles Dixon 5- Steve Namat 6- Peter Putman 7- [...]

*Read More...*


----------

